# " These Last Days" conference in Philadelphia.



## awretchsavedbygrace (Jan 28, 2010)

Anyone of you going? 

Its close to Jersey so a drive there wouldnt be so bad. 

Alliance of Confessing Evangelicals > Events > These Last Days: A Christian View of History (Philadelphia, PA)


----------



## Der Pilger (Feb 8, 2010)

awretchsavedbygrace said:


> Anyone of you going?
> 
> Its close to Jersey so a drive there wouldnt be so bad.
> 
> Alliance of Confessing Evangelicals > Events > These Last Days: A Christian View of History (Philadelphia, PA)


 
I'm seriously considering it. The hotel cost is somewhat prohibitive, but feasible.

Unfortunately, though, it looks like Joel Beeke won't be speaking at the Philadelphia conference.


----------



## lynnie (Feb 8, 2010)

Hye, thanks for the heads up.

SPEAKERS

D.A. Carson
Sinclair Ferguson
Michael Horton
Rick Phillips
Philip Ryken
Paul Tripp
Cornel Venema

Too bad they couldn't get Riddlebarger, he's the best in my opinion. Any of the other guys amil, does anybody know?


----------



## Galatians220 (Feb 8, 2010)

It's also being held in Grand Rapids, MI & we might want to go... Dr. Beeke will be speaking at that one.

I stand corrected; I just looked at the flyer we got in the mail more closely. We're getting Alistair Begg here!

Margaret


----------

